# My latest - a Santoku



## currenthill (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey guys!

Here's my latest kitchen knife, a Santoku 180mm in 2mm 14C28N at 63 HRC. The blade is finished to 800 grit. It's got a multi part micarta handle which is finished to 1200 grit and polished.


----------



## currenthill (Dec 15, 2018)

And here's my latest yet, a Petty 150mm in 2mm 14C28N at 63 HRC.


----------



## John N (Dec 15, 2018)

Very elegant! I can only aspire to have the patience for that level of fit and finish


----------



## valgard (Dec 15, 2018)

very clean


----------



## currenthill (Feb 25, 2019)

And here's yet another addition. A Petty 150mm in O1 at 64 HRC with a multi part Micarta handle.


----------



## John N (Feb 25, 2019)

How does it cut ? it looks quite 'chunky' behind the edge.


----------



## currenthill (Feb 25, 2019)

John N said:


> How does it cut ? it looks quite 'chunky' behind the edge.


Yeah, I believe the proportions make it look chunkier than it actually is. The spine is about 1,8mm and the thick part at the choil is about 1,5mm. At 1/2 of the blade, about 8mm from the edge, the thickness is 0,9mm. So it's by all means no super slim laser, but it cuts fine with the convex grind.

I could definitely go thinner, but it's all relative, at least it's a smidge thinner than this one.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

Very clean lines! 

Jay


----------

